# TOP GEAR TOP GT-R



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow....breathtaking and lost my voice shouting at the TV, blinding and just slack jawed....:smokin:


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

what happened...:runaway:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Killed the JaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaG as we all knew it would !


----------



## Mouton45 (May 19, 2010)

*Quick is not the word*

Blows everything away at 4 times the price- but we all knew that......:thumbsup::blahblah:


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

It beat the Atom, the Caterham R500 and the Veyron... which is pretty impressive!!!


----------



## gtrterry (Mar 9, 2009)

GTR we salute you 
get in put all those badges to shame


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Before watchin top gear tonight i was mulling over whether to sell my 09, done 700 miles in 6 months and spent 6k. forgettin petrol and depreciation that works out around £9 a mile.
Well after watchin that im definitely selling now 
BUT
Only to Trade up to a 2011 car:clap:


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

hey,

I dont know if we covered this topic on another post but is the 2009 with a stage 2 (580-585bhp) going to be slightly faster than the improved 2011? (if the were put up head to head in a straight line and round track?)

Thought it would be interesting to know how much more power the 2009 need to have over the 2011 inorder for them to be the same. 

any vids?

cheers


P.S. I got a nissan newsletter about this episode. I knew the nissan would win didnt expect the lead to be so massive. but understandable - put the power down well.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Reality is that the MY11 is epic to coin the phrase but to be honest I think there would be next to nothing between a stage 2 /custom tune CBA and the MY11, and the difference would be so small that it would make little difference, truth is you'll probably never be in a situation in a stage 2 CBA where you'll be found wanting,


----------



## coops63 (Aug 1, 2010)

Amazing, i don't think iv'e seen them so shocked! Oh:nervous: this is going to cost me, stage 2 or MY11, sheeeeeet


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

coops63 said:


> Amazing, i don't think iv'e seen them so shocked! Oh:nervous: this is going to cost me, stage 2 or MY11, sheeeeeet


Isn't the simple answer that spend on Stage 2 is going to add negligible resale (if it doesn't actively subtract from resale value). Whereas additional money sent on upgrading to the MY11 is likely to stick on the bottom line value.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh no not agian, why would anyone spend £70k+ on a new GTR when you can buy a 2008, 2009, 2010 car, save yourself £20k and with the money you have saved modify the car you have got or get - which will be "faster" than the 2011 car


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Awesome, however their is a but & it could be a big but.

That MY11 GT-R is the exact same car Andy Middlehurst was hooning round the CPoP course this weekend. I spoke to Andy yesterday after his 1st run & me feels the car may have the benefit of a little Nismo magic:clap:


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

AndyE14 said:


> Isn't the simple answer that spend on Stage 2 is going to add negligible resale (if it doesn't actively subtract from resale value). Whereas additional money sent on upgrading to the MY11 is likely to stick on the bottom line value.


Not too sure about that...if you factor in depreciation, buying a second hand CBA and going to stage 2 v buying a MY11, I reckon in 2-3yrs time you'll have lost more going down the MY11 route. Weather the stage 2 is better than the MY11 is however up for debate.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Hi,

I agree in that the my 2011 may offer better value, resale and cost saving in fewer services/cheaper services, less likely to go wrong.

I was talking about performance. I youtubed some vids and there are many of hem about but I think the stage 2 is slightly faster in straight line. I noticed that from a rolling start the 2011 responds quicker.

If this topichas been covered can anyone send a link?


----------



## Oldskool (Jul 31, 2009)

maxxwaxx said:


> Before watchin top gear tonight i was mulling over whether to sell my 09, done 700 miles in 6 months and spent 6k. forgettin petrol and depreciation that works out around £9 a mile.
> Well after watchin that im definitely selling now
> BUT
> Only to Trade up to a 2011 car:clap:


Nick, pm me the price then :thumbsup: 

David.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh dear...again...aftermarket suspension or even just sway bar kit and 650R and ta da...better than my11 stock performance at a fraction of the price of the upgrade.

Would love to see a tuned one go round...


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

I bought the car to drive, so the resale value was never an issue for me. I knew buying a Japanese sports car, it wouldn't hold residuals.

I expect the DBA will drop in value just like the CBA, especially with the CBA forcing the drop because it offers such a better second-hand (ok, pre-owned for the sensitive) price. Although the car's performances on TG have helped increase its desirability among Joe Public.

The DBA is a 0.9bar tune of the CBA with a stiffened chassis and re-tuned handling - for me, these handling tweeks is where the DBA wins out over the CBA. 

The Aero tweeks of the DBA as reported are next-to-nothing, although the 'improved' brake cooling would be welcome, but the reality is this needs bespoke ducting to really help.

Still, the DBA *is* absolutely the car of the moment - what an absolute belter it is !!! Suuu-perb! :clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Stevie76 said:


> Would love to see a tuned one go round...


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Steve said:


> Oh no not agian, why would anyone spend £70k+ on a new GTR when you can buy a 2008, 2009, 2010 car, save yourself £20k and with the money you have saved modify the car you have got or get - which will be "faster" than the 2011 car


You might as well ask why anyone would buy any new car.

Every review shows that the 2011 model is an improvement on the original (and not just in areas where more power will make a difference).


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

just proves the GTR is one of the best you can buy at the moment, i would love one


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Philip said:


> You might as well ask why anyone would buy any new car.


No question, if I was buying today, I'd buy the DBA. However, canny CBA owners know they can get a better car for the money buy tuning their CBA than a DBA... once you've got one, you want to improve it, then it's a simple economic decision of opportunity cost  Usually tuning a CBA wins, unless there are other factors in favour of the DBA.

I suspect the DBA's OEM brakes are every bit as fragile as the CBA's OEM, that the transmission requires exactly the same upgrades (strength and cooling) - although I'd like to think they've actually fitted some Dodson/Willall circlips or OEM equivalent  Not seen that on Iain's blog. :nervous:

DBAs will see exactly the same tune options as CBAs and the DBA owners are bound to succumb, just like the CBA-ers!

All hail the GT-R :squintdan :bowdown1:

The R36 is going to have to be out of this world!!!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

The GB is exactly the same...no mechanical changes...we are all driving the best car out there right now


----------



## coops63 (Aug 1, 2010)

Either way i can see £ being spent, if thats ok


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Gary&Amanda said:


> just proves the GTR is one of the best you can buy at the moment, i would love one


 One of? The best, unless your a millionaire and can go down the Veyron, 599 GTO, Zonda path it is the best.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

*my new my11 against the Jag*

I am feeling just a little smug right now . 6 weeks ago I sold my modified XKR [ 500 BHP ] and bought a new GTR . I got a lot of stick from people because the Jag was bloody nice but now .......... I picked the new GTR at 4.30 on a wet Friday afternoon and was told to take it easy and to bring it back after 1200 miles to have the suspension reset and the clutches checked etc . I was waiting at 9 am on the Monday morning at Exeter Nissan for my service with 1400 miles on the clock. That was 2 weeks ago , now I have 3600 miles logged and my bloody credit card is melting . Nobody told me I would need a bloody head doctor if I bought a Nissan . I think they should come with a big health warning printed across the bonnet . But the smile on my face is just fixed .... I have a new love in my life .


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> I am feeling just a little smug right now . 6 weeks ago I sold my modified XKR [ 500 BHP ] and bought a new GTR . I got a lot of stick from people because the Jag was bloody nice but now .......... I picked the new GTR at 4.30 on a wet Friday afternoon and was told to take it easy and to bring it back after 1200 miles to have the suspension reset and the clutches checked etc . I was waiting at 9 am on the Monday morning at Exeter Nissan for my service with 1400 miles on the clock. That was 2 weeks ago , now I have 3600 miles logged and my bloody credit card is melting . Nobody told me I would need a bloody head doctor if I bought a Nissan . I think they should come with a big health warning printed across the bonnet . But the smile on my face is just fixed .... I have a new love in my life .


 Amen


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> One of? The best, unless your a millionaire and can go down the Veyron, 599 GTO, Zonda path it is the best.


True. But a GT3 RS 4.0 is a stunning driving tool and the 997 Turbo S keeps the GT-R honest - I'm just dead chuffed a GT-R keeps these supercars honest too  :clap:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Amen


Double Amen !! You will love it even more when you can use all of the beans !!!


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Steve said:


> Double Amen !! You will love it even more when you can use all of the beans !!!


 Nothing better than a Datsun pissing on the queens ontourage


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Aerodramatics said:


> True. But a GT3 RS 4.0 is a stunning driving tool and the 997 Turbo S keeps the GT-R honest - I'm just dead chuffed a GT-R keeps these supercars honest too  :clap:


Yeah, but thats a Krout car and the engine is in the wrong place !!!


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Im gonna stick with my 09 MY and skip the MY11. Wait for the R36. Hybrid i believe. 500bhp petrol with a 110 bhp electric.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

DWC said:


> Im gonna stick with my 09 MY and skip the MY11. Wait for the R36. Hybrid i believe. 500bhp petrol with a 110 bhp electric.


 I wonder what the body will look like?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Are you saying Camilla is into water sports ??


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Black Phantom said:


> I am feeling just a little smug right now . 6 weeks ago I sold my modified XKR [ 500 BHP ] and bought a new GTR . ....I think they should come with a big health warning printed across the bonnet . But the smile on my face is just fixed .... I have a new love in my life .


Prophetic choice. Let me know your next choice for the Euromillions Lotto & any investments on the stockmarket you invest in too please 

I guess you must of also been considering the XK-RS for a '62-plate'? Presumably the XK-R has some irtues over your GT-R... for instance, you must miss the sound of the V8 throb? :smokin:

If the R36 has a V8 I shall buy it... even if I have to sell my nearest and dearest!


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Steve said:


> Yeah, but thats a Krout car and the engine is in the wrong place !!!


True, v. true. But still a truly great drive - being absolutely honest


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> One of? The best, unless your a millionaire and can go down the Veyron, 599 GTO, Zonda path it is the best.


Or a McLaren MP4-12C.....


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Trev said:


> Or a McLaren MP4-12C.....


 Well McLaren is a millionaire's type of car I couldn't list all the ££££££££££ cars so I just put the first ones that came to mind.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Very impressive lap from the GTR. Even if it did have some Nismo fettling, I doubt it would have made that much difference.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

Aerodramatics said:


> Prophetic choice. Let me know your next choice for the Euromillions Lotto & any investments on the stockmarket you invest in too please
> 
> I guess you must of also been considering the XK-RS for a '62-plate'? Presumably the XK-R has some irtues over your GT-R... for instance, you must miss the sound of the V8 throb? :smokin:
> 
> If the R36 has a V8 I shall buy it... even if I have to sell my nearest and dearest!


Yes the sound of the modified V8 supercharged Jag engine de-cated with minimal exhaust boxes was to die for, but the Nissan is another level . It will go down as the car which set the bench mark for all the others to better.
I have been lucky enough to drive many of the rivals and I can tell you , you guys who drive GTR's made the right move . As to my investment advice , I hear that you can get a bargin on shares for BskyB at the moment ......


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Lets face it the car, if it were a Boxer, would be the best pound for pound winner bar none. I dont care two hoots if the tyres cost loads or the service intervals are not friendly etc etc , as tonight for one of the very few times, JC has left the nation without question or doubt the astonishing achievements on what Nissan have done.....so for now lets enjoy the moment and i cant wait to go for a spin tomorrow and enjoy the bragging status and thumbs up.....:clap:

The GT-R Brand across all MY Series have been represented bloody well :thumbsup:

The TG board will be a beacon for all those supercar manufacturers to benchmark against......lets see who rises to the challenge....


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

WTF:

Unveiling of the all-new 2011 Infiniti M - G35Driver


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Verinder1984 said:


> WTF:
> 
> Unveiling of the all-new 2011 Infiniti M - G35Driver


I dont see the relevance of this point on the thread?????:nervous:


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

This looks like a cross between maserati /Ferrari 599 /R35:


Artist rendering of 2013 R36 GTR - Ferrari 599 Hybrid - The Fallen Angel Jumpstarting Ego Eco Carpocalypse - autoevolution



this look like a cross between LEXUS + r35 (I like this drawing better):


Google Image Result for http://www.gtrblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/r36gtr.jpg


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I've owned 32, 33 and 34 GTR's some around the 700bhp mark, but shit, I NEED a 35 in my life!


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

anilj said:


> The TG board will be a beacon for all those supercar manufacturers to benchmark against......lets see who rises to the challenge....


Just in case Porsche plans to try and stay in the game, may I present the Nissan R36 compound turbo V8. 1500bhp @ 8250rpm :chuckle:


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Jags said:


> I've owned 32, 33 and 34 GTR's some around the 700bhp mark, but shit, I NEED a 35 in my life!


Ain't evolution a bitch? 

Still a free-revving RB26 (28 or 30) is still an absolute joy to hear! One of *the* great engines of all time :bowdown1: :squintdan

The rawness of a pukka tuned Skyline is a real thrill... the R35 has a soul, but it's still a lot more 'reserved' than is good for itself, imho. :shy:


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Soz I was searching for images/ spy shots of r36 and saw that link.

Just sharing.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Stevie76 said:


> The GB is exactly the same...no mechanical changes...we are all driving the best car out there right now


Am I right in thinking the UK DBAs do have the chassis stiffing mods and chassis tuning handling tweeks?

I thought the R35 was a global car. Or did the EU market not get these in the MY11, like the MY09 didn't get SatNav (enabled - doh!) on day 1?


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank goodness for a DRY track when the GT-R set the timed lap.....I bet the MY2009 track time would have been a lot closer had it not been restricted to 112mph and also used the LC....but in any case I will soon take the car out today to the unsuspecting public and watch them notice JC's current Fav. I just hope that James May does not buy one as I couldn't handle him on this forum:chuckle::bowdown1:


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

I bet the GTR section of Pistonheads classified is getting a hammering today!


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

DRAGON said:


> I bet the GTR section of Pistonheads classified is getting a hammering today!


Not only the Pistonheads.....just watch how many GT-R's you will Spot on the roads with beaming smiles on the drivers faces today and driven to show to the public the car that is now a modern day Speed hero....


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

20 GTRs at the ring today This car is king of the ring!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I was planning on my 2011 purchase before top gear was aired.

Was keen to see what they said, whilst waiting for some questions to be answered about a car I was interested in. The episode came at just the right time as it helped to reassure me that I was doing the right thing.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Very impressive laptime!  I wonder what my 2011 GTR would do there


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Ive seen it a few times now Exellent stuff!! I knew it could put in a fast lap time there. Id like to put a good comment down but everybody has already said it! 
The thing is ALL GTRs were/are exellent cars. The 35 is the current model. Whichever model you look at; when it was produced it was as good as the 35 is compared to the other cars now. That is what its all about. Seeing that brought back the excitment I had when I saw the 32s and 33s in the early 90s!


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Only watched it once, very impressive.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Litchfield said:


> Very impressive laptime!  I wonder what my 2011 GTR would do there


Iain

If the conspiracy theories are correct, the "OEM" car was fettled a bit so your 600bhp beast may not be that much quicker, unless you gain a couple of secs by having that Alcon brake kit fitted!

D


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> I was planning on my 2011 purchase before top gear was aired.
> 
> Was keen to see what they said, whilst waiting for some questions to be answered about a car I was interested in. The episode came at just the right time as it helped to reassure me that I was doing the right thing.


LOL the right thing, this is the right thing;

2012 GT-R Vs 2010 GT-R Street Race Both Using Launch Control


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

OK, so I'm going to have to ask...

What is a DBA car? A CBA? And an MY?

I once posted up an acronym/common/slang terms sticky thread on SOC, but never had those acronyms!!!!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

DBA = MY11 car (revised updated CBA)

CBA = MY 09 and 10 cars

MY = Model Year

OK? (= okay?)

D


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

D?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm confused...what does D mean?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Dammit Zed Ed :clap:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

D = David (who is too lazy to write his name on every post!)

D


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank you for that explanation... (it took me while to work the HPC one!!!)


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Anyone put an RB26 into an R35?


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

rogerdavis said:


> Anyone put an RB26 into an R35?


why?


----------

